# Rooster??? See pic



## pulcini80 (Sep 23, 2013)

Thank you !!


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

i would say yes you have a rooster


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Double thread, so same answer! Check for spurs. Pretty baby!!!


----------



## pulcini80 (Sep 23, 2013)

I wouldn't mind if he was a rooster being we had to kill our big roo yesterday bc he attacked my one year old. I understand he was just doing his job, but it all happened so fast and I couldn't get him off of her. He continued to charge and was strong as heck!!


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

Rooster.


----------



## kessy09 (Jun 16, 2013)

fuzziebutt said:


> Double thread, so same answer! Check for spurs. Pretty baby!!!


It's actually a triple thread! I agree with the others: rooster.


----------



## pulcini80 (Sep 23, 2013)

I can't figure out how to delete a thread.


----------



## ChickEnvy (May 25, 2013)

pulcini80 said:


> Thank you !!


. It looks like a rooster to me. Is it a Cochin? If it's a Cochin, it should be crowing soon!


----------

